# Auction: Milwaukee Public Schools Facilities And Maintenance (machine Tools)



## Uglydog (Aug 17, 2016)

At the end of the long list of pianos and other musical instruments are lathes, grinders, a Bridgey and other cools stuff. Not that pianos aren't also great!

http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/list/current?slth=&sma=&orgid=473559&sorg=&page=0&sortBy=timeLeft

Haven't seen the items, and I don't know the seller.

Daryl
MN


----------

